# Small reno/addition pics



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a small reno/addition (about 20 boards) I did this past week. Nothing special, but I decided to take a few shots with my potato :whistling2: I actually decided to box the 45's with my 10" box and they came out sweet :yes:. Will be doing this more often on the longer runs of 45's.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Took these pics with a standard baking potato, but next time maybe I will get a yukon gold :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG...How many sheets of 80 grit did it take to get the rust off your knives before you started that one? 

Was your truck parked close enough for Wi Fi access?

Did you hang it yourself?? It was only 20 boards ..PLEASE tell me you hung It yourself!!:blink:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> OMG...How many sheets of 80 grit did it take to get the rust off your knives before you started that one?
> 
> Was your truck parked close enough for Wi Fi access?
> 
> Did you hang it yourself?? It was only 20 boards ..PLEASE tell me you hung It yourself!!:blink:


Heck no I didn't hang it myself. I absolutely hate hanging rock, plus we have a 300 board house around the corner so we had our guys hang this small job while they were in the area. No 80 grit needed as I use my knives every day :thumbup:. Actually the truck did have the laptop and my wifi close by just incase :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

My hat goes off to you guys who do Reno's:furious:

My DWC begged me to do a job, since it is out near where I live, so no one from the city will want to come out to do it. Says it is 4 bedrooms, just half to do the ceilings, I could fit the job in on the way to my house I'm doing in the city

I didn't even make it into the house I'm doing in the city:furious:

Turns out the Scottish/Irish inbred Hillbilly farmers form my home town did the drywall:furious:

I spent all day whacking screws in with a ball peen hammer, putting no-coat on huge gaps, double taping internals with fiba fuse then paper tape, and pulling tons of stupid staples out of the top sheets of the wall (why were they there?????).

How do you guys do it


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> How do you guys do it


easy when you ask and get more money then for a regular job


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Then the Home owner showed up later on to night, she asked me if I seen the stuff up stairs. I was like "NO", (even though I did:whistling2 I was like"the DWC said only to do the ceilings in the basement, and that was it"

Blah blah blah, must be some miss communication going on , saying I'm suppose to do that stuff too, I'm like "call the DWC"

Now if I get the order to fix this [email protected], there's something I want "SOME" Tapers to notice in my last 2 pics. Notice the Mesh tape some idiot used on the metal corner bead..............








STOP DOING THAT !!!

I am one of those tapers who does not want to fix your SH!T:furious:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Charge like a rhino. Just finished a huge remodel, made fifty percent more than new per day, didn't have a deadline, and the homeowner was pleased as punch, and thought he got a great deal!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Honestly though, 2buck, I feel for you. Those kind of projects can SUCK!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> My hat goes off to you guys who do Reno's:furious:
> 
> My DWC begged me to do a job, since it is out near where I live, so no one from the city will want to come out to do it. Says it is 4 bedrooms, just half to do the ceilings, I could fit the job in on the way to my house I'm doing in the city
> 
> ...


Standard reno ! Where's the hard part ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

keke said:


> easy when you ask and get more money then for a regular job


Not so when you work for some of these larger DWC, they think any job can be done by piece work. (just a few penny's above rate).

I told the DWC before I even seen the job, Ill do it, but by the hour,,,,, and his exact words were "Oh come on"









Sure there's other guys on here who find the same thing, doing the small jobs for some of these companies is more like a punishment. They will add 5 cents on a 1,000 sq ft job. They think 5 cents more over the going rate is killer money when it is not. Once the sq count gets up to 5,000 sq then it will start to make a difference.

Example:

Did a Reno a few months ago, it was low in square, high work, rooms opposite ends of the house (shoes on, shoes off), lots of patches, coat over texture ceilings, clean up etc........... We (as in 2bjr and I) were up around $1,400 in man hours, tries telling me he priced it for $450, Double the going P/W rate he said:blink:

Told him no jobs under 7,000 sq after that, that's why I told him this time by the hour:furious:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I spent all day whacking screws in with a ball peen hammer


 Gasp!!!! .....................I got nothing, I'm speechless :blink:
Good to see you're using Fibafuse though Skipper :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Gasp!!!! .....................I got nothing, I'm speechless :blink:
> Good to see you're using Fibafuse though Skipper :thumbsup:


Guess I forgot to mention they used 3" drywall screws:yes:

I'm going to be nobody's hero


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm going to be nobody's hero



Call me nobody


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks eazy to me. retro fit.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

eazyrizla said:


> Looks eazy to me. retro fit.


 you just killed him


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Actually doesn't look that bad for a reno 2buck. God I should take some pics of some of the Reno's we have had to do :blink:. Did one about a month ago where there was a lot of new rock into plaster tie ins and there were almost 1" offsets! Lets just say the 36" wide fibafuse paid for itself :yes:


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

I will also try to take some pics of renos around here. Its especially fun trying to properly hang a ceiling or something in houses from the early 50s that have walls that look like roller coasters when you look down them, joists that change every 4 feet somehow, and are out of square every which way so youre almost forced to put a butt joint in so you have something half straight to measure to.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

harvv said:


> I will also try to take some pics of renos around here. Its especially fun trying to properly hang a ceiling or something in houses from the early 50s that have walls that look like roller coasters when you look down them, joists that change every 4 feet somehow, and are out of square every which way so youre almost forced to put a butt joint in so you have something half straight to measure to.


 That sounds like some of the new homes I work on.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

The only thing more fun is when the H/O hangs his own and brags to you what a fine job it is.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

This is the house I'm working on now, it was built in the last two years, I'm actually pretty impressed with the homeowners board job considering what he had to work with. 
First picks are of my 4' level on the back door of the walkout, the door is squared to the framing just the whole wall is out that much. I couldn't find a plumb wall in the place. The next one is of the snaky walls, the yellow wall I'm facing is even worse, it's a wood basement so studs are 12". It's like the framer was actually blind. The last two are of the top and bottom of the same window, before I put the extra half inch of drywall on the top of the window was 1/2" proud of the drywall and at the bottom the drywall was 1/8" proud of the window. That's why I did the window and door casings in drywall, it would have been a nightmare casing these with wood. The window was actually plumb it just the wall was that far out of whack. 
Also the vinyl siding on the south side is all buckling between the window because they didn't leave any room for expansion, just cut it tight to the windows. Homeowners are a little pissed at the builder to say the least.


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

moore said:


> That sounds like some of the new homes I work on.


:laughing: Thats about the truth isnt it.

A weird experience recently that i havent seen before. Was asked to hang over an old plaster ceiling and finish(just the ceiling). Well finding the joists which seemed to be placed wherever they had room for them was a recurring theme throughout the 5 rooms. But the weird part was that in one single room in the house the entire ceiling was hard as concrete. I guess i was so irritated at how hard it was to get screws through that i didnt think to cut it open and check out if there was any difference. But i mean so hard that i kept a handful of screws that had the tips rounded off and were bent into a right angle from me pressuring them in.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

harvv said:


> :laughing: Thats about the truth isnt it.
> 
> A weird experience recently that i havent seen before. Was asked to hang over an old plaster ceiling and finish(just the ceiling). Well finding the joists which seemed to be placed wherever they had room for them was a recurring theme throughout the 5 rooms. But the weird part was that in one single room in the house the entire ceiling was hard as concrete. I guess i was so irritated at how hard it was to get screws through that i didnt think to cut it open and check out if there was any difference. But i mean so hard that i kept a handful of screws that had the tips rounded off and were bent into a right angle from me pressuring them in.


sounded like you needed some glue and laminating screws :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I can soften it up:blink:....Maybe


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The real annoying thing is it would have been an easy fix before the board was hung. :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> The real annoying thing is it would have been an easy fix before the board was hung. :yes:


 Not around here mate!! It can be a real pisser!
That's just a few walls ..That's not all of em! ..

Don't get me wrong ...I work on homes that are right on..but then I have to work these also...**** with the gravy!:yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> Not around here mate!! It can be a real pisser!
> That's just a few walls ..That's not all of em! ..
> 
> Don't get me wrong ...I work on homes that are right on..but then I have to work these also...**** with the gravy!:yes:


but my question is who will pay for that to be fixed :blink: :whistling2:


----------

